# Trash the Bride



## elsaspet (Apr 29, 2008)

If you are like me, you are way bored with the trash the dress sessions. Don't get me wrong, there are some good ones out there. But it's been done to death already. So one day I got to thinking about the whole wedding thing. I'm amazed at what these people spend. They could buy a house with the money. But actually a lot of them rack up the credit cards.

So I wondered one day, what their life will be after the big fantasy wedding. I lucked out and had a bride play along.

I've done a web search for Trash the Bride and found nothing. Either I'm on to something totally new, or something noone wants. :meh:

Welcome to Trash the Bride. You be the judge.


----------



## JimmyJaceyMom (Apr 29, 2008)

Hey!  I only see one picture - do you have more?  Looks like it will be a fun series!  I've done them with bridesmaid dresses but haven't been lucky enough to do a bridal one.  My sister in law though, when she gets married we'll do one with paint! yay!


----------



## elsaspet (Apr 29, 2008)

JimmyJaceyMom said:


> Hey! I only see one picture - do you have more? Looks like it will be a fun series! I've done them with bridesmaid dresses but haven't been lucky enough to do a bridal one. My sister in law though, when she gets married we'll do one with paint! yay!


 
Hi JJC. Yes, only one of these. The bride was getting ready for the real wedding when I talked her into doing this.

Next in the series is bride with a vaccuum cleaner.

Bride with snotty nosed screaming kids.

Bride with big fat lazy hubby.

And finally bride on pool floaty, surrounded by greek gods in swimsuits.   That will be the most fun one.

Don't ask me where I get this crazy stuff. I really don't know. But the Trash the Bride session has been in my brain for about a year.


----------



## elsaspet (Apr 29, 2008)

Ok, I need some of you looky loos to pipe in here.  This is a totally new deal.  If it sucks, tell me it sucks.  I'll be ok.
I'd just really love to have more feedback.
Hugs,
Cindy


----------



## kellylindseyphotography (Apr 29, 2008)

I dunno!  I just don't love it.  You did everything grteat, I just don't get the concept.  I googled it and everything.. It just doesn't appeal to me.


----------



## elsaspet (Apr 29, 2008)

Fair assesment!  I'm not getting good reviews for this idea, so I think it's back to the drawing board.
Thank you for your views.


----------



## JCleveland (Apr 29, 2008)

I definitely think it's a neat idea; I'd like to see your next series to really get a good idea where you're going with it!


----------



## JaimeGibb (Apr 29, 2008)

Hahaha, that is hilarious!

And yes, I think this is a GREAT idea! Its interesting because it's the funny side of the "aftermath" of marriage...the whole ball and chain thing. A basic episode of "Everybody Loves Raymond".  

I don't know if "Trash the Bride" is the best name for it though, because I think it plants the idea in people's heads of a bride in the mud or something. But I do think it's a fun idea for a series, definitly keep going with it!


----------



## BuZzZeRkEr (Apr 29, 2008)

Great idea and great pics, but you didn't think of the fatal flaw...



So how does trashy bride afford a photographer who takes such awsome pictures?:hail:  Universe implodes in 3...2.....


----------



## JimmyJaceyMom (Apr 29, 2008)

Oh i SEE!  Like JaimeGibb said I think it's the name you give it that confused me.  Thats a very cool idea.  Creative.  And who cares if you haven't gotten good reviews - Neither did The Wizard of Oz!


----------



## kellylindseyphotography (Apr 29, 2008)

oh and I googled "trash the dress" and there's 100s of websites dedicated to the idea


----------



## Sarah23 (Apr 29, 2008)

I really like it!


----------



## Lacey Anne (Apr 29, 2008)

I love it! I think it's very funny and witty. That one with all the kiddos? I could so be your model with my four! lol!


----------



## Kipper (Apr 29, 2008)

elsaspet said:


> Ok, I need some of you looky loos to pipe in here. This is a totally new deal. If it sucks, tell me it sucks. I'll be ok.
> I'd just really love to have more feedback.
> Hugs,
> Cindy


 
Hi Cindy,

You know I love and envy your work. Having thought about this for a little while, I think that you should keep the idea for your portfolio of options that you offer for the clients, however I think that it will be a very small market (Perhaps more impulse buying than considered thought) that will take you up on the offer.

Trash the dress works, IMHO, because you tend to see the bride rolling about on a beach or whatever tending to have fun while trashing the dress, for these I am not getting that vibe. I think that the couple would need to have a slightly warped sense of humour (fabulous - pull up a chair!) or it is a potential bone of contention in the relationship anyway. 

In summary, I think it has potential, but needs some development.

Good luck and a huge hug.


----------



## Flash Harry (Apr 30, 2008)

You mention the fat lazy hubby, how about the fatter lazier bride, chomping on a big mac wearing joggy bottoms with her stretchmarked gut spilling out at the top etc etc. Can't see ya making a killing with these sort of images, 20 years of it and all female sitters either want to look great in shots even when a lot are sowbellies, bad move I reckon, even with a lot of pp. H


----------



## Jovian (Apr 30, 2008)

I'll be 100% honest here... I'm not a huge fan of the first shot, it just doesn't do anything for me.  But the way the others that you describe are in my mind right now, I love.  I'd like to see a few other ideas before you decide to go "back to the drawing board" on the whole idea.  It's got major potential.  Good Luck!


----------



## JaimeGibb (Apr 30, 2008)

"Trach the DRESS", yes, thats widely done, and yes, you'd find it doing a google search. Elaspet is talking about something entirely different  

And you may not make MONEY doing this series obviously, but it's a great personal series, and I think that's the point, right? You arent trying to make this a market, selling item, correct??


----------



## rubbertree (Apr 30, 2008)

I've also seen this done lots before except it was not called trash the bride or trash the dress... it was something like "wedded bliss?" or something like that.
Same idea, where the bride is in her wedding dress but doing all the everyday non-glamorous things, also screaming at the groom, hating the MIL, looking totally worn out with kids surrounding her while she's got a ciggie hanging out of her mouth, popping pills in the afternoon, that sort of thing.


----------



## elsaspet (Apr 30, 2008)

rubbertree said:


> I've also seen this done lots before except it was not called trash the bride or trash the dress... it was something like "wedded bliss?" or something like that.
> Same idea, where the bride is in her wedding dress but doing all the everyday non-glamorous things, also screaming at the groom, hating the MIL, looking totally worn out with kids surrounding her while she's got a ciggie hanging out of her mouth, popping pills in the afternoon, that sort of thing.


 
Really?  Send me a link.  I'd love to see it!:mrgreen:

And yes, it's basically my own little project.  This is not something I'd ever post on my site.


----------



## rubbertree (May 1, 2008)

I didn't save links but there are lots of sites out there. as others have said before if you do a google search you will find a tonne of sites.


----------



## elsaspet (May 1, 2008)

Hmm.  I tried to find them but couldn't.  If anyone else has seen one, I'd really appreciate a link.
Thanks!


----------



## Nurd (May 5, 2008)

AHAHAHAHAA!!!!

Condemed for life!

lol jk.

I love this picture!


----------



## Senor Hound (May 8, 2008)

elsaspet said:


> If you are like me, you are way bored with the trash the dress sessions. Don't get me wrong, there are some good ones out there. But it's been done to death already. So one day I got to thinking about the whole wedding thing. I'm amazed at what these people spend. They could buy a house with the money. But actually a lot of them rack up the credit cards.
> 
> So I wondered one day, what their life will be after the big fantasy wedding. I lucked out and had a bride play along.
> 
> ...



I think its cool, but it would be a very niche audience...definitely not for everyone (not that anything is).  As a total noob who doesn't shoot anything professionally, I was always under the impression that the one unbreakable rule of a wedding was that the bride is to look and be treated like a princess at all times.  With the "trash the dress," she can still look like Cinderella (just in water or on the beach).  With these, the girl doesn't look like a doll anymore.  This would be neat for some open-minded people, but I think you'd find a lot of brides that would say, "I don't want my photo taken looking like that!"

I'm totally naive about this stuff, so my opinions should be taken with about a thousand grains of salt.  But I think you'd have a limited audience if you went all the way with this.

Sorry if I upset you.  I personally think its really neat.  Another neat idea would be if you did one of the groom with an actual ball and chain on his leg (probably been done if I came up with it, though).


----------



## elsaspet (May 8, 2008)

Hi Senor,
Not upset at all.  It's not really for the bride.  It's more like a project.
Thank you though.  I respect your opinion.


----------



## Senor Hound (May 9, 2008)

elsaspet said:


> Hi Senor,
> Not upset at all.  It's not really for the bride.  It's more like a project.
> Thank you though.  I respect your opinion.



In that case, it would work.  I was thinking the people would be putting them in their wedding album, and in my opinion, I didn't see too many girls going for it.  Like I said before, a bride's photo album is like her fairy tale.  She gets it out, shows it to all of her friends, and they all get jealous of her looking so pretty.  I didn't see that fitting in with my image of it.

But as a project, I think its cool...  I don't know where you live, but where I am (Arkansas), there are quite a few down-to-Earth farm girls who would find humor in this, without it upsetting their pristine wedding moment.

How about one where the bride is washing something on an old fashioned washing board?  I don't know if that would work, but I will give you the idea anyway (I only require 10% of profit...lol jk).


----------



## Rachelsne (May 9, 2008)

I have seen similar but tnot the same, I have seen pictures where the brides go out in there nice dress and run in to the sea, r mud or similar, but not quite like yours.

even if its an old idea, I like it, and its still creative


----------



## rmh159 (May 9, 2008)

I definitely like the idea.  I would only suggest if you're going for more of a humor approach than some type of statement... make them so overtop they turn into more of a characture.


----------



## AprilRamone (May 9, 2008)

Cindy, did you see the photo that this one photog did where he had the groom leaning against a car with the bride's dress half hanging out with a shovel in hand? I thought it was kind of similar to what you have going on here. I'll see if I can find the link....

ETA: His name is John Michael Cooper
http://trashthedress.wordpress.com/2007/06/14/the-godfather-of-trashing-john-michael-cooper-alt-f/

I know a lot of people REALLY didn't like what the images said to them...but isn't that what makes art fun?


----------



## CrazyAva (May 11, 2008)

elsaspet said:


> Hi JJC. Yes, only one of these. The bride was getting ready for the real wedding when I talked her into doing this.
> 
> Next in the series is bride with a vaccuum cleaner.
> 
> ...



I absolutely love this idea!


----------



## elsaspet (May 14, 2008)

AprilRamone said:


> Cindy, did you see the photo that this one photog did where he had the groom leaning against a car with the bride's dress half hanging out with a shovel in hand? I thought it was kind of similar to what you have going on here. I'll see if I can find the link....
> 
> ETA: His name is John Michael Cooper
> http://trashthedress.wordpress.com/2007/06/14/the-godfather-of-trashing-john-michael-cooper-alt-f/
> ...


 
Yeah, I love that photo.  It's by Alt F aka John.  He's hilarious!  I'm a huge fan of his work.


----------



## bellacat (May 15, 2008)

Cindy I love the idea. I hope you post some of your ideas in your blog or something because i would love to see them


----------

